# Recommend me a good Garbage Disposal



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone know of a good disposer? I need to replace a junk one that came with our house... the whole "batch" feed ones seems nice for safety reasons... how exactly do they work? I know there is a magnetic switch, but dont you need water too? where does it come from?

we also are trying to get one as quiet as possible but still enough power to chew up what goes in it...

around us we seem to have InSink eater, kitchenaid, Whirlpool and Maytag in stock in the stores, not sure what Sears carriers I'd assume they have Kenmore versions also...

I'd definatly need a dish washer port on it too..

any suggestions on what out there is good?


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Sorry to be off track, I still can't grasp the concept of a garbage disposal. I just don't understand why someone would want to put that stuff into their drain pipes. I apologize for not helping, just couldn't resist.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

DUDE! said:


> Sorry to be off track, I still can't grasp the concept of a garbage disposal. I just don't understand why someone would want to put that stuff into their drain pipes. I apologize for not helping, just couldn't resist.


 
Does worse stuff not go down your toilet pipes? :laughing:


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Well after looking at disposals, I gave in and bought an InSinkEater 3/4 HP batch disposer at Lowes

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=240434-712-COVERCONTROL&lpage=none

after having a little bit of fun trying to remove the old one and clean up the plumbers putty (the old stuff was horrible they had in!)

went in pretty easy hardest part was trying to figure out the gauge of my cast iron sink... to get the right plate on for the disposer mount underneath

but the thing is quieter then my dishwasher! and that thing is quiet and the fact you have to put the cap on before it will turn on is great because its a LOT safter if you have kids around so they dont start it and put their hand in it or something...

definatly was worth doing it myself!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We don't have a disposal due to the fact that the kitchen is on the opposite end of the house
We have enough problems with just the normal junk that goes down the sink
The PVC pipe going across the house was replaced with a 3" just to try to prevent blockages
And new clean-outs were installed
I can now put a hose in from the garage to flush the line out


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> We don't have a disposal due to the fact that the kitchen is on the opposite end of the house
> We have enough problems with just the normal junk that goes down the sink
> The PVC pipe going across the house was replaced with a 3" just to try to prevent blockages
> And new clean-outs were installed
> I can now put a hose in from the garage to flush the line out


I guess I am lucky with my drain placement.. right below the kitchen the main drain goes out to the sewer system, so it's a very short trip from the sink to the city line


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, last house we were on septic - so told wife no way
This house after I saw the drain setup....no way


----------

